# goretex patches



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Who makes the best patch kits for goretex? Son got a couple holes from some tree snags on a 3 day old jacket..... If there is nothing good out there I'll buy a new jacket but I figured I would put my wife to work with the textiles. 

It's yellow material on a Volcom jacket.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i could be wrong but i'm pretty sure the ones i've used were Gore brand...

could be worth hitting up Volcom if you need to match color. 

check in the Nikwax section?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> i could be wrong but i'm pretty sure the ones i've used were Gore brand...
> 
> could be worth hitting up Volcom if you need to match color.
> 
> check in the Nikwax section?


Thanks, how do they hold up? All the patches I am finding say "temporary".....

I will hit up sports authority tomorrow or Saturday and see what they have. If not I will just order some online.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Argo said:


> Thanks, how do they hold up? All the patches I am finding say "temporary".....
> 
> I will hit up sports authority tomorrow or Saturday and see what they have. If not I will just order some online.


its all about the prep.. if the rip is too sketchy to machine wash the garment properly then use a 90+% iso alcohol to clean the area of the rip... get all the dirt gone. 

then just follow the instructions.. it should last as long as you need the garment for.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

If you end up having issues with it coming off or leaking or just plain cant find what you need, tent repair materials work pretty good. Had a friend repair some goretex with it and no issues a year down the road.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

great info guys, appreciated. I def can not wash this tear, I will wipe with alcohol...


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Mcnett makes really good repair products. Aquaseal for small repairs and they also make good gore tex patches.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I've used the Gore-Tex brand repair kit.

It came with 2 patches, a round and rectangle and cost me $10 CDN. I think black is the only color

I cut the rectangle in half because I didn't need or want to used the full size.

As mentioned, make sure the area you're going to patch is as clean as possible.

I had a small hole, just above my left knee (half the size of a pencil eraser). I've since washed my pants twice and probably worn them at least 20+ times and still holding up.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used the Mcnett fabric tape/patches....works but not great...the adhesive is not sticky enough. But perhaps glue it down with some thinned "freesole" should be bomber. btw I prefer freesole over aquaseal...it doesn't yellow, is much more abrasion resistant, sticks better and is tougher...I've done lots of boot wear points, even some sole wear and glued down jacket zippers that were starting to tear out...still working 2 years later.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Are you mixing the aquaseal with cotol or just straight up aquaseal? I will have to check out that freesole stuff. I found a small hole in my new 3l shell when I was riding last weekend. I also have some repairs to make on my fishing drysuit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

vajohn said:


> Are you mixing the aquaseal with cotol or just straight up aquaseal? I will have to check out that freesole stuff. I found a small hole in my new 3l shell when I was riding last weekend. I also have some repairs to make on my fishing drysuit.


Have not mixed... but recently thought mixing a few drops of some xylene with the freesole for fabric patch repairs...but idk if it would work...guess I should test try it.

in the boot faq stick pics you can see some old black 32 305 lace boots with aquaseal verses some white 32 focus boas with freesole


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Great info!!!


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

This is what you need, made by Gore for Gore-tex repair. Only comes in black though.

Gear Aid GORE-TEX Repair Kit - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

Ironically I was looking for some info on repairing an area on my boot where I rest my edge while on the lift. Good info here!


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

always remember to cut/round off corners whatever shape you end up needing!!


----------

